# zziplib-0.13.62_2



## nedry (Mar 4, 2018)

During a compile of zziplib-0.13.62_2 i get the message: 
	
	



```
zziplib-0.13.62_2 needs Python 2.7 at most, but 3.6 was specified
```
what should i do?
thanks


----------



## talsamon (Mar 4, 2018)

I have set in etc/make.conf.
`DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.6`
and it compiles fine.


----------

